
I am too lazy for a test framework - dmail
https://medium.com/@DamienMaillard/i-am-too-lazy-for-a-test-framework-ca08d216ee05
======
physicsguy
This kind of thing is fine for solo-developers but it does not scale well to a
team. When there's a testing framework in place, people's tests fit a standard
pattern. I can go and look at someone elses test cases and I understand what
they're doing to test it, because there's a standard way of doing it. There
are methods in pretty much every testing framework for doing things like
floating point comparisons correctly; with your way, you have to build up
methods to do that yourself (i.e. creating your own framework anyway), or do
that inline every single time.

